# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Delonghi σόμπα υγραερίου

## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Ελέω κρίσης, η σχετικά παροπλισμένη σόμπα υγραερίου delonghi έπιασε πάλι δουλεία.





Γενικά, αν και είχε χρόνια να χρησιμοποιηθεί (με το αέριο), πήρε μπρός εύκολα.   :Wink: 

Θυμάμαι όταν την είχαμε παλιά, μετά από λίγη ώρα χρήσης, όλη η μπροστινή επιφάνειά (ακριβώς πάνω από την φλόγα) 'κοκκίνιζε' (έχει ένα υλικό σαν πανί-αφρολέξ ας πούμε).

Χτες που την έβαλα μπρός, παρ'ότι την δούλεψα αρκετή ώρα κάτι τέτοιο δεν συνέβη. Κατά τ'άλλα, η σόμπα γενικά φαίνεται να λειτουργεί καλά, να ζεσταίνει και να μην έχει διαρροές. Να σημειώσω ότι η μπουκάλα είναι καινούρια και γεμάτη.

Το ερώτημα είναι, θυμάμαι λάθος την σόμπα να κοκκινίζει? Θέλει κάποια συντήρηση (αλλαγή του 'πανιού', καθάρισμα)?? Απλά ψάχνω να δουλεύει η σόμπα σωστά, στο 100% (και βέβαια χωρίς προβλήματα...)

Όποια βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!!   :Blushing:

----------


## haris_216

πολύ καλά θυμάσαι. όντως η επιφάνεια κοκκίνιζει (είχα κι εγώ την ίδια πριν χρόνια).
βέβαια, αν θυμάμαι καλά, κοκκινίζει όταν είναι στο φουλ (μεγάλη σκάλα)
επίσης (παλι αν θυμάμαι καλά) νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κατά διαστήματα (δεν ξέρω αν είναι απλά χρονικά διαστήματα ή ώρες λειτουργίας) αλλαγή ο καταλύτης (ή κάτι τέτοιο).
εγώ προσωπικά κάποια στιγμή την πέταξα γιατί κατά καιρούς έκανε κάτι "σκασίματα". δηλαδη εκεί που δούλευε έκανε ένα "μπουφ" και έβγαζε ένα είδος φλόγας πάνω στην επιφάνεια. όχι συνέχεια αλλά ήταν λίγο τρομακτικό έτσι ξαφνικά που το έκανε. πήγε για service κάνα δυο φορές και στα σκουπίδια (ανακύκλωση) την τρίτη

----------


## -nikos-

αν την βαλεις στο τερμα θα κοκινησει.

αυτο το ασπρο ειναι πηλος  και τριβεται-σπαζει ευκολα,, μην το σκαλισεις μονο να 
κοιταξεις στο πισω μερος εκει που περναει το αεριο μην εχει αραχνες και 
παρεις φωτια,,,,

κατα τα αλλα με την συχνη χρηση θα στρωσει.

----------


## p.gabr

ορεστη κανε το εξης

αφαιρεσε την φιαλη και βγαλτην σε ανοικτο χωρο

ανοιγοκλεισε  την βανα καμμια δεκαρια φορες, αφηνοντας ετσι λιγο αεριο

εξαερωση το λενε αυτο, γιατι οπως λενε αυτοι καμμια φορα εχει αερα

μου εχει τυχει και εμενα καινουργια φιαλη, να μην δουλευει σωστα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Απορία .... αληθεύει ότι η πρόσοψη όπου καίγεται το αέριο είναι κατασκευασμένα από αμίαντο?

----------


## -nikos-

> Απορία .... αληθεύει ότι η πρόσοψη όπου καίγεται το αέριο είναι κατασκευασμένα από αμίαντο?




οχι ειναι πηλος...

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Κύριοι ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Τελικά σωστά θυμόμουν που 'κοκκίνιζε'...!!

Παναγιώτη θα δοκιμάσω την 'εξαέρωση' της μπουκάλας.

Πάντως χτες που δούλεψε για καμιάν ώρα, στην μεγάλη σκάλα, δεν κοκκίνισε καθόλου. Τώρα αν στρώσει με τον καιρό, θα το δούμε....

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, έχει νόημα να την δει κανάς μάστορας για συντήρηση? (π.χ. αλλαγή/καθάρισμα καταλύτη, ή αλλαγή του 'πυλού' ??

----------


## katmadas

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει μπουκωσει το μπεκ της τροφοδοσιας....
Περνεις μια βελονα και το ξεβουλωνεις...
Μετα απο αυτο και εφοσον λες οτι δεν υπαρχουν διαροες ολα θα λειτουργουν οπως παλια...

Να πω επι της ευκαιριας οτι και εγω πηγα να την βαλω μετα απο καιρο μπροστα και εφοσον ξαναμυρισα το αποτελεσμα πηγα και πηρασ μια πελετ με δωσεις.....

----------

